# BMW Group's live stream of significant economic and product news



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

No surprise they want to come to sunny South Carolina! :thumbs:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

It just started - http://www.audiosolutionsusa.com/bmw-032814.html


----------

